# Apple TV et HDMI sur TV



## mipatgwad (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai une Apple TV depuis 2 mois et elle fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au jour où le connecteur HDMI coté TV qui est parti en live. (court-circuits probables mais pas sûr)

Depuis, plus moyen de connecter l'apple TV à ma TV "no signal".
Je croyais que j'avais flingué la sortie HDMI de l'Apple TV mais non, quand je la branche sur mon moniteur HDMI (2em écran pour mon macbook air) celle-ci fonctionne super bien.
Alors j'ai cru que c'était la prise HDMI de ma TV qui était HS, non plus car je peux brancher mon mac dessus, ma console de jeux, je visualise tout comme il le faut.
Par contre dès que je branche l'apple TV sur une des deux entrées HDMI de ma TV, nibe "no signal""
J'ai essayé de réduire la résolution de sortie de l'Apple TV et la passer à 720p avec mon moniteur HDMI mais pareil aucun signal sur ma TV.

j'ai acheté un cable neuf et je l'ai testé avec ma box orange, la console et l'apple TV sur mon 2em moniteur. 
Ensuite j'ai testé le cable HDMI de la boxe Orange en le connectant entre l'apple TV et la TV, ça ne fonctionne pas, 
en revanche, il fonctionne bien quand je connecte l'apple TV sur le 2em moniteur.

C'est dingue car ça a bien fonctionné pendant deux mois 
La seule chose qui a changé est que le cable HDMI qui est HS est un cable HDMI plat contacts or que j'avais payé cher. Il y aurait-il une raison pour que le nouveau cable HDMI fonctionne bien avec un 2em moniteur et pas avec la TV ???

Pour information, j'ai fait la dernière mise à jour, ça fonctionne très bien avec mon moniteur mais pas sur ma TV.

Si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma pauvre lanterne car franchement je ne sais plus quoi faire comme lever de doute pour savoir d'ou vient le problème.

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------

